
Spotify Accepting Signups for US Launch - superchink
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/07/06/spotify-accepting-signups-for-us-launch/
======
zoowar
Bad timing, many may be disillusioned after failing to get an invitation to
google+. Still, I signed up because I've been waiting sever years to check out
their service.

